# Smith & Wesson 9MM M&P Shield Question



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought my wife a Smith & Wesson 9MM Shield in November with the hope that she would start shooting and get her CCW. Well, it's now April, and she still hasn't shot it. She's convinced thy mace is enough. Anyway, I have a Glock 23 .40 caliber, and don't need the 9mm. What is the best way to sell this gun without going to a Gander or Cabelas and losing my shirt? I'd hate to get 1/4 of what I paid for a gun that's never been fired. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Armslist or gunlisting are good places. Someone will probably pm you on it as well. It's a popular piece.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I looked at Gun Broker but it seemed like a lot of hoops


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Walk it around the next local gun show. You will get a fair price quick. 
Lots of folks looking for deals and guns w/out doing the paperwork. And no--not all of them are shady. 
Up to you who you sell to.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

if your on facebook there are a few sights that sell gun, just to let you know smith and Wesson has a rebate out right now and it runs until 6/30/2017, I've seen people buy them for cheap $230 after rebate so you might want to hold on to it for a bit


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

As Gotta Hit stated... with that 75 rebate, you will have a hard time getting your original money out of it.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

If you want added to the facebook groups, pm me. I'm in about 10 of them. have yet to run into a shady deal... knock on wood.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Where are you located caseyroo?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have managed to sell a couple at break even. I got rid of a couple more by trading them off.
Gun Shops and Gun Shows are not the place you want to take it to. Take it to some of the small
trade day type things. Be ready to trade it for anything that will get your money back that is easy
to sell. The main thing is not to be in mind set that you have to get rid of it. It won't spoil.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

While being heavy into older S&W revolvers I am not a expert on the new generation plastic
autos. I have one fact to pass on, the low end guns of $400 and under are hard to sell and
break even, even if new in box. The market is glutted with them new & used. In S&W I have
had a hard time getting out from under Shields, MPs, and their plastic 22s. It will take a really
killer deal before I take another on trade.


----------

